# VBA Bookmark setzen



## ronaldo84 (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte ein Endlosformular aktualisieren, mir dabei den aktuellen Datensatz merken. Folgende Code:

```
Dim lesezeichen
lesezeichen = Forms![Preisvergleich_Video-Distributoren].bookmark
Forms![Preisvergleich_Video-Distributoren].Requery
Forms![Preisvergleich_Video-Distributoren].bookmark = lesezeichen
```
Dabei kommt aber manchmal der Fehler: 

```
Laufzeitfehler 3159: Kein gültiges Lesezeichen
```
Wenn ich 

```
MsgBox Forms![Preisvergleich_Video-Distributoren].Bookmarkable
```
vorher mache kommt immer Wahr heraus. Wo liegt das Problem? 

MFG 
ronaldo


----------



## Alex F. (30. März 2007)

des wegen benutze ich keine Bookmarks  

Ne, aber im Ernst. Es könnte ein Timing Problem sein. Versuch mal vor dem Auslesen des Bookmarks (welches du natürlich als String sauber deklarierst) mit einem 

```
DoEvents
```


----------



## ronaldo84 (30. März 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort. Hatte das lesezeichen auch als String deklariert. Habe dann halt alles verschiedenes ausprobiert. Werde das mit den DoEvents mal testen.
Was zawr klappt, meiner Meinung nach aber überdimensioniert ist habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.donkarl.com/?FAQ4.5 
Wo man den kompletten Recordset dupliziert um ein Bookmark zu setzen.


----------

